# Please Help! Project Builder quits!



## kainjow (Feb 21, 2002)

Help me!

Whenever I go to open Project Builder, it just quits! I just installed the latest version from the Developer Tools CD that I ordered. It also did this quitting thing on the earlier version (before AppleScript Studio).

Does anybody have a fix? I'm mad! I want to get up and start messing around with Cocoa and AppleScript!!!!

Please, if you can? I'm desperate 

-kainjow


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 21, 2002)

Hello!

I will see if I can help you.  First of all, have you restarted your computer since you installed the developer tools?  (I am asking this because some people (including me) leave their computers on 24/7)  If not, restart it and try again.  You should also try running Norton Utilities or Drive 10 or some other hard drive utility and repair all problems and see if this does not fix it.

After you have tried both of these please let me know what happens.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## Ghoser777 (Feb 21, 2002)

rm -rf /Developer

Well... let's not go that far.  Have you tried just reinstalling the dev tools software?  You can do the individual sections, so just try doing the one that installs PB and IB again.  If that doesn't work, I would consider just wipping your /Developer folder and reinstalling clean.

One quick question: what version of OS X are you using?  I guess it could be a comaptibility issue if you have something before 10.1.2.

HTH,
F-bacher


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ghoser777 _
> *I would consider just wipping your /Developer folder and reinstalling clean.*



Yes, very good suggestion.  If all else fails try a clean reinstall it should clear everything up.  You should also contact Apple by email or phone or message boards on their site if that does not work



> _Originally posted by Ghoser777 _
> *One quick question: what version of OS X are you using?  I guess it could be a comaptibility issue if you have something before 10.1.2.*



If I am not mistaken it is 10.1.3 as it says in his signature.  I do not think it has anything to do with system compatibility since he has the latest version.  I am still running 10.1.0 with the newest dev tools with no problems.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## kainjow (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah I've restarted the computer. This was the first Developer Tools I've installed on my computer. I just installed, Thursday night. So I don't think reinstalling it would help. I could try some system utilities, but I don't want to spend money on any Norton's Utilities software.

Anything else you could help me with to fix this?

Thanks,

-kainjow


----------



## ShMac (Feb 24, 2002)

I am also in a similar situation to kainjow's, although I'd rather describe it as  Project Builder (1.1.1) failing to launch under 10.1.3.  You double-click it, nothing happens.  You place it in the dock, it gives a single bounce, you get no triangle, nothing else happens.  Reinstalled and uninstalled, checked disk, nothing helps.  (Re)Installed September 2001 DevTools with Project Builder 1.1, that one does exactly the same as 1.1.1.  (I had earlier observed PB1.1 launching successfully under 10.1.1 on a different machine.)

One thing I could have done wrong is I installed AppleScript 1.8.2b1 update
prior to installing December 2001 DevTools.  Ideally, this should not have been a problem, but this does not follow Apple's release chronology, so in
the real world who knows.  

On one of the macfixit forums I remember somebody's Interface Builder
crashed on launch in 10.1.3.  That person was advised to trash Developer
tools and install December 2001 anew, as opposed to installing
December over September.  It is unclear what subsequently happened to
that person.   (Sure I tried that - same result).  The December 2001 DT installer, though, is apparently aware of the difference between upgrade and install, so I doubt that could be the answer.  My Interface Builder launches successfully though.

For all I know, the Project Builder situation may be a genuine issue with
10.1.3.  At the moment I don't see any solution other than to wait for
a next Developer Tools or OS X version and hope that helps.

Suggestions, anyone?

10.1.3 is young and I have not yet seen anybody report PB1.1.1 to work
under it.  Would be reassuring if anybody who has these working together
came forward.

cheers,
ShMac


----------



## kainjow (Feb 25, 2002)

I installed the Developer Tools before 10.1.3, and it was the same thing. I was like this awhile ago on an earlier version too. So I don't know what's wrong. I'm desperate to try programming, but I can't! I even reinstalled and it didn't help. Oh well, maybe 10.2 will fix it? Probably not.

-kainjow


----------



## ShMac (Feb 26, 2002)

kainjow,

In the absence of better suggestions, why don't we check if there are any
further similarities in our situations:

I got the Dec2001DevToolsCD.dmg from Apple's site, not from CD.
I wonder if you, like myself, installed anything out of proper order of events.

Further, I am still curious if there is anybody out there who got 10.1.3
and PB 1.1 or 1.1.1 getting along.  It is perhps a too naive starting point
for troubleshooting, but would any of those lucky brothers and sisters be so kind as to post the results of

ls -a -R /Developer/Applications/Project\ Builder.app

? (Should be no more than a page long.)

cheers,
ShMac G4/733QS, 9.2.2/10.1.3


----------



## Dogcow (Feb 26, 2002)

Piece of cake.  Just delete the project builder preference file:

~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.ProjectBuilder.plist

Worked for me.


----------



## ShMac (Feb 27, 2002)

Dear Dogcow,

thank you very much for your input.  I'm happy it worked for you.
In fact, looking for something like that to trash was one of my
initial reactions to PB's acting up.  Well, I did not find this file then
and I have not found it now.  This file is absent from my
~/Library/Preferences folder, and if I am to believe Sherlock,
from my HD as well.  I guess that indicates, if any further indication
was needed, that all is not well with my installation.  Can anybody 
please send me this file so that I can trash it ;-)?

kainjow, have you got that com.apple...plist?

cheers,
ShMac


----------



## Dogcow (Feb 27, 2002)

Have you ever been able to start Project Builder or has it crashed since the very beginning.  If you got in once and the prefs got corrupted, then this could be your solution.  If you never were able to start then it's probably something.

If I were an Apple technician "reformat your system and reinstall everything."


----------



## theed (Feb 27, 2002)

~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.ProjectBuilder.plist

try killing that.

I have PB 1.1.1 running, before and after my upgrade to 10.1.3.  It's not a genuine compatibility problem.

I'd still consider deleting the whole install and redoing it if it still fails.  I had and old PB die on me on a file that I wrote.  Open that project and *POOF* ended up just being a method that was defined twice totally fscking up PB.  Probably trying to render that nice method menu.  

Good luck.  I assure you it can work


----------



## kainjow (Feb 27, 2002)

yeah, i've tried to delete that file, but it doesn't exist in my folder....very strange. any more suggestions? (com.apple.ProjectBuilderWO.plist is the closest i could get, but that program opens normally)

-kainjow


----------



## ShMac (Feb 28, 2002)

> Have you ever been able to start Project Builder or has it crashed since the very beginning. If you got in once and the prefs got corrupted, then this could be your solution. If you never were able to start then it's probably something.



Not on this machine, no.  I suppose this makes the absence of the ...plist
less surprising, those are created at the first launch of an application,
aren't they?



> If I were an Apple technician "reformat your system and reinstall everything."



If I were an Apple technician I would probably say the same thing.
Being me I guess I'd rather wait for DTApril02 first.

It's great to hear that the thing can work with 10.1.3.

thank you,
cheers,
ShMac


----------



## kainjow (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey! Yesterday (wednesday), I opened Project Builder to see if it would open (hoping...), and it started bouncing...1 bounce... 2 bounces...By this time my hope in the program was increasing, I was beginning to think that I could start to do some programming stuff...but, it silently slipped off the Dock, my life's purpose had become like a grain of salt, slowly being dissolved in water...

(computer's and "poetry" don't mix)

-kainjow


----------



## theed (Feb 28, 2002)

I have a dual G4 450 and a G3 233 Powerbook, both running 10.1.3 and PB 1.1.1 - I can't recreate your issue.  Think it's a permissions issue or something?

Give me root access to your machine and I'll compare permissions.  ;-)  I don't know what software you've installed or anything ... maybe you could manually run the update_prebinding / command from the terminal, with the verbose option on, and see if it finds anything corrupted.  You don't have to watch it, it'd all be logged in the terminal.

Or maybe netinfo is corrupted, or maybe you're cursed.  Congratulattions, the universe apparently hates you.  I have no idea what to do for you.

Sorry.  :-(


----------



## ShMac (Mar 1, 2002)

I've run update_prebinding on my non-launching Project Builder.
Among the text that I got was this:

2002-03-01 10:34:20.651 update_prebinding[324] update_prebinding: Cannot read package /Developer/Applications/Project Builder.app

I cannot say I like the sound of it, but can anybody tell what, if anything,
this means?

Incidently, update_prebinding asked me to specify install location.
I filled in /Developer/Applications, although I'm not really sure that's
the correct answer. 

cheers,
ShMac


----------



## theed (Mar 3, 2002)

install location is, to the best of my knowledge, just the directory (and all of its subdirectories) where update_prebinding will look to set it's magic stuff.  But yeah, a line like the one you say was what I was hoping to find.  It pretty well narrows it down to your install of the dev tools being the problem.  Although I have no idea why.

scrub the directory from existence and reinstall?  Copy someone else's install?


----------



## simX (Mar 5, 2002)

Well here's some more stuff to add:

I used to be able to use Project Builder 1.1.1 (with the December tools update (not the December tools themselves -- there was another update) and the java developer update) with OS X 10.1.3 like a charm.

However, now that I reinstalled OS X 10.1.3, I cannot get it to work.  It's doing the "one bounce and then disappear" thing in the Dock.

ARG!


----------



## theed (Mar 5, 2002)

here's a try, if your app is the bastard in this scenario, try mine.  

afp://nsblue.liquidbinary.com

guest, installers, Developer.

I copied my entire Developer directory there, so grab what you think might help you.  

I'm assuming that since Apple allows you to get this for free, that they won't be too upset with me having this available to a guest.  All the same, it won't be there forever, and I'm doing this just for you to try and fix your problem.

good luck.


----------



## simX (Mar 5, 2002)

theed:  Thanks for putting it up, but I doubt that will help, because I'm using the exact same package to install the Developer tools when it worked, so it's a problem with the installer.

Consequently, I did find a solution that worked for me.  I downloaded Pacifist from www.versiontracker.com/macosx , and after installing the developers tools that didn't work, I opened the package "DevTools.pkg" that's inside the "Packages" folder on the December 2001 Developer tools install disk image.  Then I had Pacifist install all of the files in there (just press Command-A to select all and Command-S to install them all to their default location).  Now Project Builder launches for me.  Hopefully it still will after I apply these two developer tools updates. 

I hope people have the same success with this solution as I have had with it.


----------



## kainjow (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *I hope people have the same success with this solution as I have had with it. *




I've had success! I'm so happy! Thank you so much!

-Kevin


----------



## ShMac (Mar 7, 2002)

Pacifist brought relief here as well.

Thank you very much, simX, theed, and all the others!

cheers,
ShMac


----------



## theed (Mar 7, 2002)

Seems you learn something new every day.  I may well be an i tech support position here shortly, (God willing, I need a job) and this is yet another solution to have handy in my bag of tricks.  Thanks guys, for posting a solution to problem After you found it.  That's what makes these boards really useful.

I love you guys.


----------



## lethe (Mar 11, 2002)

I ve got the same problem.  how annoying.


----------



## simX (Mar 13, 2002)

lethe: Did you even read the solution and try if that fixed it?


----------



## mediahawk (Mar 19, 2002)

Guys, try to open the console (applications/utilities/console.app) and see the output that PB prints out. For me (I have the same problem with launching) it says that a directory is missing. What's to be done? Anyone?

MH


----------



## genghiscohen (Mar 19, 2002)

BTW, if anyone hasn't found it yet, the cure is here.


----------



## simX (Mar 20, 2002)

Not to be paranoid or anything, but I mentioned the solution 7 posts up.  It was to use Pacifist to extract the directory.  While mine extracts the whole package anyway, it doesn't take long, so both are essentially the same solution.


----------

